# Estimating Beverage Portions



## laura612 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi, everyone! I'm new to this forum (obviously) and can't wait to get to know everyone.

Anyways, I am catering a luncheon for 630 people next Thursday and the one thing I always seem to struggle on is when the customer wants something other than canned soda. 

In this case, they want lemonade & sweetened iced tea. I'm guestimating at 15oz per person... but was wondering if there was a good rule of thumb? I always bring extra to prepare, but would like to have a better idea on just how much I should be expecting to use. 

I hate ended up with a ton of extra... which seems to happen with this type of beverage, because I do not like returning things.


----------



## laura612 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, 13oz for a large party is about right. 14-16oz is what I'm going to prepare for smaller parties.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I struggle with this one also, I think you are right though, for that large a party, I would go with about 13 oz per.
You should have enough without tons left over.


----------

